# Hello Bretheren



## KirkMcPherson (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm Kirk coming from Llano Lodge #242.  I am new to the craft as well as this site.  I was iniated 1/28/10, currently working on my EA profiency.  My interest is peeked to say the least.  I was apprehensive about joining the site at first, due to only being an EA.  But after looking around for a bit, reading posts and what not.  I now feel comfortable enough to follow through and register.


----------



## Raven (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome, Brother Kirk!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome to our group Bro. Kirk!


----------



## KirkMcPherson (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks brothers, I appreciate the welcome.  I look forward to learning from every brother I meet, on here and in person.


----------



## JTM (Feb 25, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Letney (Feb 25, 2010)

howdy! I hope your work goes well for you.


----------



## Michael Ray (Feb 26, 2010)

Welcome Bro Kirk.


----------



## KirkMcPherson (Feb 26, 2010)

An update for all, my teacher told me at my lesson this morning that I'll be ready for my EA profiency on thursday 3/4.  I've still got to polish a couple of parts and the final cap of.


----------

